# Sneezy sniffles



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola has been sneezing and making a sniffling sound a lot today. It's hard to describe. Its not a full-blown sneeze....sounds like a little sneeze/sniffle, like a little puff of air sound blowing out her nose. My allergies have been acting up, so thought maybe she's having allergies too. The weather in LA has started getting warmer and there's a lot blooming. She's been scratching more than usual around her chin & ears the past few weeks as well, but that doesn't concern me as much b/c I'm used to seeing her scratch. 

I had my carpets cleaned today, but she was making the sound before the cleaners arrived, so don't think that's it. Plus, she hasn't even been downstairs on the carpeted areas yet.

Has anyone experienced something like this? I know dogs scratch when they have allergies, but do they sneeze/sniffle too? I feel silly taking her to the vet for a little sniffle. But guess if it gets worse or continues I should take her in.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd take her in just to be on the safe side. (But I worry a lot!)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Since you're in California, be sure to keep a check on her ears and nose for foxtails. They can get a burr or a foxtail in them and that would be bad! Hopefully it's nothing but a little allergy sniffle.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

susieg said:


> Has anyone experienced something like this? I know dogs scratch when they have allergies, but do they sneeze/sniffle too? I feel silly taking her to the vet for a little sniffle. But guess if it gets worse or continues I should take her in.


According to Tess' allergist, dogs don't sneeze/sniffle with allergies like humans. They scratch and chew (especially their feet/legs/butt). Although that doesn't necessarily mean there isn't something in the air irritating Lola.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Could there be something stuck in her nose? My dogs always have their noses stuck down in the pinestraw, I'm just waiting for the day something has to be pulled out.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know if you have kept up with Rosie or not; but she is now making a blowing nose sound. Nothing comes out. I think it is just her way of trying to clear the congestion; but it is different from the original cough. She supposedly has kennel cough. Something to think about.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

She sniffled on & off all day yesterday and is still doing it this morning. I'm going to try to get an appt at the vet today, just to be safe. I worry a lot too! I considered kennel cough b/c I had read the thread about Rosie, but it sounded more like a sneeze than a cough. But, what I think sounds like a doggie sneeze, could be a doggie cough. Even though she's up to date on her vaccines, she's around a lot of dogs at the park daily and recently she played with a few young puppies there. There very well could be something in her nose, she's constantly sniffing the ground and trying to eat every leaf, bug, crumb, etc. she sees. I'll keep you posted on what the vet says!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Of course, Lola didn't make the sniffle noise at the vet b/c she was so scared and panting/shaking. The vet said the most common things it could be were allergies/nasal irritation or a foreign object in her nose. She didn't have a fever or any discharge, so he didn't think it was an infection or kennel cough. He sprayed some saline up her nose and she didn't really sneeze much which makes him think its not a large foreign body, but still could be something small. He said I could either do nothing and see if it goes away or give her some benadryl. I was nervous about the benadryl b/c Lola had a reaction to a bee sting a few months ago and I'm not sure if was from the sting or the benadryl shot [long story]. So he gave me another anti-hystimine [sp?] called hydroxyzine/atarax. If it doesn't get better, he said we might consider sedating her so he could look up her nose. B/C she was so nervous, he didn't think he'd be able to really look up her nose without sedating her. So hopefully, its just allergies or an irritated nasal passage and will go away. Right now she's resting on her favorite chair, but wakes up every so often to sniffle.

He also looked in her ears and swabbed them, said she seemed a little sensitive there, but not too bad. Said there could be hair in there or a little irritation, but not a bad ear infection or anything to worry about.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Aw, poor Lola! I hope it just goes away by itself and soon! How is she doing today?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess is on Atarax for her allergies (in addition to her steroid, shots & omega-3). She's not had any reaction to it. It's also used to calm dogs. If Lola has to be on it long term you might want to check at your pharmacy to see if it's cheaper than buying at the vets. Good luck. I hope with works for her.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

The Atarax didn't seem to be doing much except I noticed Lola had to pee every 30 minutes after being on it for two days. She also seemed a little disoriented, she would sit and stare off into the distance or at the wall....not something she normally does. I thought it would make her sleepy, but instead she seemed a little loopy. So, I stopped giving it to her. She's still sneezing on & off throughout the day, but its more of a full-blown sneeze now than just a sniffle and seems to happen more in the morning. I'm hoping its just a seasonal allergy. It def happened right when the weather started getting warmer and I started getting allergies. The vet didn't seem concerned because she didn't have a fever and it doesn't seem to be bothering her or slowing her down, so for now I'll just keep a close watch. If it keeps up or gets worse I'll go to the vet again.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:bump:

I'm bumping this thread because we took Pepper to the vet today for exactly the same symptoms that Lola was showing. Our vet (a new doctor today) seemed very unconcerned about what she was seeing and I was wondering if you - or anyone - could please tell us if these symptoms turned into something more.

Pepper has been sniffling/sneezing for about a week. I wasn't really bothered because our dogs are always sneezing here & there with all the dust and dirt blowing around out here. Then, two days ago, Pepper sneezed hard and blew a nice splash of clear mucus onto our bedspread. The amount of mucus alarmed me, but it was all as clear as water. He has no fever, no change in activity or appetite, and no pawing or scratching at his nose/muzzle or anywhere on his body. 

I've got him on Benadryl, which has helped some, but he still has a good sneeze a few times during the day and his nose is still runny overnight. He's been on Benadryl for two days, so maybe we need to give it more time.

I actually wondered if he could be allergic to our cat. She decided to move indoors last week, about the same time Pepper began sneezing. She's been an outdoor cat for 10-years, refusing to stay indoors until now. I know, dogs don't have allergies to cats - or is it possible some might?

Anyone with more experience with this sneezy/sniffling behavior - please share.

Thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck with the meds. My guys go on Temeral P every allergy season. I don't know if it has to do with where I hike them, but they all wind of sneezing and reverse sneezing at one point during the year. The place we hike is an 88 acre nature preserve, so there's a lot flying around in the air. My vet also said you can give chlortrimaton( spelling?) to dogs. You would have to get the correct dose according to your dogs weight.


----------

